# White Russian..



## Relentless999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Im thinking about getting some white russian.. does sensi make the best, or is that the only breeder that has white russian?
also whats some info on this strain?  flowering time, yield, taste, predominant indica or sativa?  any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------

